# Should I stay or should I go?



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

So right now I'm riding at a wonderful little barn. I'm the only boarder because the owners just opened it after fixing the place up. My horse is super happy there and is friends with this beautiful gelding. The owners are a very friendly retired couple that really love their horses and will do anything for Kali(my horse). 

Here is the thing. Boarding there was always suppose to be temporary. There is a much larger barn about a mile from my house I'm on a waiting list for. They have a bigger arena, trainers and its horse care is out of this world. They feed like 6 times a day so the horses always have food and clean stalls twice a day. I'm also family friends with the owner and she has helped in the past place an unwanted horse. 

But I don't know if I want to move. At my stable I can't do a barrel or pole pattern. There isn't enough room. But I love the owners and I'm their only boarders. They are planning on making a bigger outdoor arena next year. If I move I will have to share the arena with other boarders. Its not a gaming place and I'm not sure if they would like me. Plus I'm worried about barn drama. But I get really lonley at my barn and sometimes wish I had someone to ride with (the owners don't ride their horses).

Any advice you guys mind giving me. I'm next on the waiting list so I need to make a choice soon. Thanks so much!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you move to a large barn you will have to put up with Drama, Sharing arenas,
which means you may not be able to place your barrels up. perhaps the owners where you are at currently would accept another boarder, perhaps someone you know and get along with, whom would respect the property owners. If you want more feed for your horse, buy some extra hay, and keep the feeder filled so it has free choice hay.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I would stay.. you can always go back on the waiting list.


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

My horse is out on pasture. she is eating grass during the day so I don't mind the twice a day feeding. In the winter I might get a slow release feeder for her stall. The bigger barn has turn outs but they're not big enough for grass to make it very long. I've ridden at a big barn before and didn't have any issues aside from hateing the BO and her kid. But I always hear about it

Getting back on the list isn't going to happen. I've been on it for 4 years waiting my turn. I didn't even have a horse haha.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Bother have some very valuable pros and cons, so I think when it comes down to it, you need to see where YOU would be most happy. If you are a social butterfly, I would suggest the other barn. If you like to have the options to do what you want, I would stay where you are. 
If the current owners of where you are staying would allow you to come back, I would go try out the other barn. The bigger barn may have some opportunities that you would otherwise not have access to. Hard to turn down.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

What about paying a ring fee to use the arenas/facilities of the other place?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I would stay. 
Barn drama SUCKS. I would much rather be at a smaller, much more peaceful barn. After all, horses are supposed to be our stress relievers, not creators!

IMHO, it would be better to stay where you are. It sounds like a dream. Owners who are welcoming and care greatly for YOUR horse, sounds pretty darn good to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

Small barn! Barn drama and ring sharing is NOT fun. If you get lonely you can always trailer out with a friend from a different barn and go for a trail ride. I don't ride western so I don't know if this a "no no", but could you set up barrels in your horses field? If you are the only boarder this could work. Also, it's nice to not have to worry abut your horse behaving with all the other horses. I was at a big barn and moved because my horse was getting beaten up by others and the owner wouldn't move him to a different field. At the small barn there are only 2 horses in the field  Also, grass if very important because if there is no grass, then there is mud- and mud means pulled shoes.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would stay where you are, if these people said they are putting in a bigger arena next year, I would stick around just for that.


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

I would stay. Been to different barns big ones small ones and my own. I knew the people at a barn near my house and I would meet my friends there and go riding.


----------

